# Harbour fireworks vs The Shore Thing Festival on New Year's Eve 2012



## derfder (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi, I would like to know your opinion on the New Year's Eve location in Sydney for December 31th 2012 . 

This would be my first time in Asustralia and Sydney and I am deciding between The Shore Thing festival (its on Bondi Beach on New Year's Eve) or some other location in the harbour area from where I can see the fireworks.

Are there any music performances/open air concerts (except that one on Bondi beach) in harbour area on New Year's Eve or only in bars, boats and clubs?

Can I see fireworks from Bondi beach?

Which location would you choose and why?

What about Manly or other beaches/places on New Year's Eve?

Is the 9pm firework very different from that big one at midnight?

Thanks in advance for your opinion.


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

Watch the family fireworks at the Harbour at 9 ( roughly 20% of excitement of midnight firework). Then head to the shore thing, enjoy the music, bands, younger people, less crowds, beautiful beach and get drunk


----------



## debbie30 (Feb 21, 2012)

Wow, planning ahead! 

I'd go for the harbour. Shore Thing is a pretty decent event, always with a big name, but not that different from a million other music festivals. Seeing the fireworks in the harbour will prob be the best fierworks you ever see. The 9pm ones are nowhere near as good as the midnight ones. You can see them, sort of, from Bondi, but not really. Best bet it to get a ticket to one of the islands in the harbour (norm only on sale from nov) - no queus, best view and you can take ur own booze/food.


----------

